# Hi y'all!



## BamaBaby (Nov 20, 2008)

Just a little intro, I'm Nicole from Alabama. I've got a sweetheart of a QHX named Charlie, we used to show in hunter classes but I've been so busy with work and school we haven't done it in a while. Now he's mostly a trail guy, and he likes it just fine that way. ) I'm here on Horse Forum becuase I also have a sweet little pony named Pete who needs a good home... but that's another topic!

Type at y'all later!
-Nicole


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hey nicole! welcome to the hf!! have fun posting and good luck finding the pony a home!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome and hope you enjoy it here  i love love love your avatar!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Nicole!
Nice to meet you


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! so nice to meet you!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

